# Don't understand



## lessy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi there,
My husband recently had a medical for his pilots licence and his sugar was up to 8.1 on a non fasting test. He was referred to our GP who did a fasting test. Now, my husband has a complete needle phobia and so got himself into such a state over this fasting blood test that his body shut down and the doc couldn't find a vein. Eventually after a very traumatic 20 mins, the doc managed to get a small amount of blood out (enough for the test) When we went for the results, the doc said it was 'bad news' and that he could consider himself diabetic now. His level was 8.9 on the fasting test. I asked the doc if the fact that his body had gone into an adrenalin overload to cope with this phobia could have anything to do with the reading being higher on a fasting test. The doc said that yes it could. So, we have now have a home monitor which my husband can check his levels with a pin prick (he can cope wth that!) But the problem is that the levels are all over the place. One day 5.8 the next 9.8 and it doesn't seem to relate to what he eats. He can have a long walk, eat a very healthy meal, drink lots of water and his level can be high. Next day he can drink a couple of beers, eat fish and chips and a pudding and his level can be lower? Can anyone shed any light on this because we just don't understand what is going on. He has to go back for more blood tests in a few weeks.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome 

http://www.gpnotebook.co.uk/simplepage.cfm?ID=1745223718 
shows the figures needed for a diabetes diagnosis. If he has another fasting result of above 7.0 then he will get a diagnosis of diabetes. What is good is that it would seem to have been caught relatively early as he isn't displaying symptoms and his levels aren't dangerously high. This means good control can be obtained from the start and reduces risks of complications. 

Carbohydrate raises blood sugar, things that slow the rise down are alchol, fat and protein so it is likely that his beer and fish and chips didn't spike him as much as for example a plate of pasta would. To begin with it can be hard to get your head around diet but he will get there. What is positive is that the GP has prescribed test strips so he has the tool to help him work out which foods affect his blood sugars. 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1554 this book has been recommended by many

feel free to ask any questions


----------



## NiVZ (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello,

Sofaraway is right that carbohydrate will raise his blood sugar. It all depends on the type of food he has been eating for example was the meal mainly carbs, protein, fats, dairy, etc.

Alcohol can be more complicated as beer, spirits, and wine all affect BG differently, but for beer the carb content will raise your blood sugar in the first 1-2 hours, but then the alcohol will have a lowering effect and can often leave you lower than you started.

eg BG is 6.0, have one beer and an hour or two later it will climb to maybe 7.0 or 8.0 but a few hours later the alcohol might bring you down to around 4.0 or 5.0.  Thats why diabetics are advised to have a snack before bed if they've been out drinking.

Hope this helps,

NiVZ


----------

